# More Redback spiders...



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Landlord round today to eradicate a plague of red backs from the garden furniture.
Spotted a matt of web under the corner, flipped it over, and there they were.

Second dose of red backs in 12 months.

Fun fun fun!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> Landlord round today to eradicate a plague of red backs from the garden furniture.
> Spotted a matt of web under the corner, flipped it over, and there they were.
> 
> Second dose of red backs in 12 months.
> ...


A bit worrying that, usually they're only out the Ranches, Motor City etc. What did he do to get rid of them?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

where was this?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jumeirah 2, which I find very worrying as Vantage only lives round the corner from me.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

We were told to be out of the house for 5 hours.
They did outside and in, including lifting manhole covers, and all outdoor furniture and loose things.
Don't know what they used, but there is a chemically smell about..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Redback spiders sadly suffer from an huge overreaction from people. Very few will have a serious reaction if bitten. If you start seeing Black Widows or Funnel webs - then there's a problem.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Redback spiders sadly suffer from an huge overreaction from people. Very few will have a serious reaction if bitten. If you start seeing Black Widows or Funnel webs - then there's a problem.


agreed, but when you have a landlord that deals with the problem without argument, i'm dealing with the problem. I have a four year old with fingers into everything!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah yes, well when you have little ones about, it's a different story. You're luckly you have a good LL by the sounds of it.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

is this is the one you guys are talking about? sounds (and looks) freaky as hell...

Redback spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ugh... HATE HATE spiders...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Time to re-evaluate my reply to the "why do ex-pats stick around" thread.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> We were told to be out of the house for 5 hours. They did outside and in, including lifting manhole covers, and all outdoor furniture and loose things. Don't know what they used, but there is a chemically smell about..


I hope you removed your four-legged furry family member from the house while they were spraying


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I hope you removed your four-legged furry family member from the house while they were spraying


Yes, she went on a day trip to the neighbour's!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Yes, she went on a day trip to the neighbour's!


Aw she had an away day. Sweet


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

And.......... They're back.
Loads this time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> And.......... They're back. Loads this time.


Pif Paf 'em!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Pif Paf 'em!


Have roach pif paf, and fly & mosquito pif paf. 
Is there a spider pif paf, or do the others work?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Have roach pif paf, and fly & mosquito pif paf. Is there a spider pif paf, or do the others work?


There's an all insect Pif Paf and Raid. Choits, Union and Spinneys have them all. Have a look at this too http://pestspro.com/page343.html

And just keep kitty out of the area for a couple of days. Oh yes and the kids  

Sweep up the dead ones immediately as you don't want her sniffing or eating them accidentally as they will still have the pesticides in them. The pest control companies basically use stronger industrial versions of what's in these products. 

Try to see if you can find the nest.

Wear a mask when spraying.

I think I've tapped out my FM advice there  - good luck.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> There's an all insect Pif Paf and Raid. Choits, Union and Spinneys have them all. Have a look at this too http://pestspro.com/page343.html And just keep kitty out of the area for a couple of days. Oh yes and the kids "...........


........ And the tortoise. Oh yes, we seem to be a home for all the waifs and strays, now!

Will do some investigating. Seem to be under the table, under BBQ gas tank. In BBQ........


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> ........ And the tortoise. Oh yes, we seem to be a home for all the waifs and strays, now! Will do some investigating. Seem to be under the table, under BBQ gas tank. In BBQ........


Seems you have your work cut out for you this weekend hehe

I've had so many tortoises here. They wander in and we feed them then they seems to just disappear as mysteriously as they arrived! The best was the iguana tho!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

planning to get the spray, and also give the tobacco spray a go, too.
keen to avoid too many chemicals if it stays as regular as this.
Was reading that like many spiders they come in as nippers on the wind, so if the area has a good number, you are never going to be able to fully eradicate them.

hey ho - we'll see what happens!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just be a bit careful with the tobacco, it's pretty toxic. 

Good luck!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Time to re-evaluate my reply to the "why do ex-pats stick around" thread.


That said UK papers seem rife with False Widow Spider scare stories at the moment


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Jumeirah 2, which I find very worrying as Vantage only lives round the corner from me.



Thanks for the post. I Live in Jumeirah 1, and these spiders are getting to close for my comfort. I will have my yard and garage checked this week. In worst case there will be a call to pest control as well...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Budw said:


> Thanks for the post. I Live in Jumeirah 1, and these spiders are getting to close for my comfort. I will have my yard and garage checked this week. In worst case there will be a call to pest control as well...


Flee the area now?


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Flee the area now?


It takes much more than spiders to to get me to leave this area... I rate jumeirah 1 / 2 one of the best places to live in Dubai...loving it.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Had my garden and garage checked this morning, no sign of redback spiders . Did the pest control at the same time, was about time to get rid of the millions of ants that like to live with us...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

For the first time those apartments in Burj Khalifa are sounding quite sweet


----------

